# Oklahoma Breeders



## mikejohnson (Apr 1, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with any breeders in Oklahoma? I've not owned a GSD before but have been waiting for the right time for the past 8 years or so. I'd like to finally make the move and any help appreciated. Looking to get our puppy ASAP but willing to wait for the right fit.

So far these people seem very good austerlitz german shepherds (they won't let me post the link…) I'd love to speak to someone with experience. Thanks


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Are you looking for working lines? Show lines (German or American)?

I know lots of American showline breeders because I show. But there are other people on here from Oklahoma with other lines. There is a thread about Oklahoma breeders here: Looking for GS in Oklahoma


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Cynthia Tidmore. I have not met her personally, but have had "dealings" with her over the past two years for breeding purposes. Hopefully Kathy will see this and can give a more detailed recommendation, she knows Cynthia and her dogs.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Valiantdale Kennel in Tulsa. Been breeding German shepherds since 1960s.


----------



## mikejohnson (Apr 1, 2015)

Liesje said:


> Cynthia Tidmore. I have not met her personally, but have had "dealings" with her over the past two years for breeding purposes. Hopefully Kathy will see this and can give a more detailed recommendation, she knows Cynthia and her dogs.


Oh you must be from Alta-Tollhaus! I just love your dog Nikon, such a beautiful animal (I've been a fan for awhile lol)  I've also heard wonderful things about Tidmore and forgot to mention them in my OP. I'd love to speak to someone who's be able to work directly with one of the breeders and hear your experience. I don't expect to hear anything but good things but I'd love to hear about the process and your experiences.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

It would help if you explain what lines you want, (European/working or show, or American lines) or what you are specifically looking to do with your pup. Willl give us a better idea of who to potentially recommend.


----------



## Jmfhella (Jun 20, 2004)

If you're willing to travel a bit further into North Texas, there is a fantastic breeder. Mellodee Middleton, Germelhaus Kennels. =:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Here I am!!!  

My avatar is my Tidmore girl. I was just over at Cynthia's on Saturday helping her get the whelping room ready for puppies! It does look like Honey is pregnant by Nikon! She sure looks it. 

I believe Cynthia's next breeding will be taking her Cinder to an Austerlitz dog. She and Susanne Shelton do refer back and forth.

I have had GSD for nearly 30 years. If I were going to get another one I would go back to Cynthia. She has nice dogs and will not steer you wrong. I have had dogs from many breeders and a few rescues. I have never gone back to the same breeder. I would go back to Cynthia. I plan on sizing down with my next dog but if I change my mind I will have another Tidmore dog.

FWIW,,,,,, I know several Valiantdale dogs and I just would not buy one. You can PM me.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Mike I realized you may not be able to PM.

I will just say my piece about Valiantdale here. Mods can clean it up if needed. I am not dissing her at all. In fact I like her personally. We are members at the same training club and she teaches beginner obedience there. She does know how to train a dog and she is always willing to help others. 

I just don't like her dogs. They are oversize and what I see seem to lack drive. I am sure she health tests but I have never asked as I have never been interested in them. Again, not negative, she is not a bad breeder, just not my cup of tea.

Mike I take you are in Oklahoma as you ask about breeders here? Whereabouts? You don't have to answer that if you don't want to and I was curious about general area.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

mikejohnson said:


> Oh you must be from Alta-Tollhaus! I just love your dog Nikon, such a beautiful animal (I've been a fan for awhile lol)  I've also heard wonderful things about Tidmore and forgot to mention them in my OP. I'd love to speak to someone who's be able to work directly with one of the breeders and hear your experience. I don't expect to hear anything but good things but I'd love to hear about the process and your experiences.


Yes, my oldest GSD is from Alta-Tollhaus, though I am not really "with" them. I also own a son of his but he was bred by a friend of mine, by Nikon. Cynthia (Tidmore) recently bred one of her females to Nikon, a breeding we have been trying to do for two years and have always missed out due to bad timing for one or both of us. I've also done an AI breeding with Nikon to one of Susanne Shelton's dogs (didn't take, unfortunately), I forgot she was in OK too. So, my only dealings with OK breeders has been doing breedings, not actually buying their dogs. If I didn't already have a young son from Nikon, I'd be getting a puppy from the Nikon/Honey breeding, but obviously I have a huge bias. Both Susanne and Cynthia were very easy to "work" and communicate with, at least as far as arranging breedings. I have no firsthand knowledge of their dogs besides what I can infer based on pedigree, but have no reason to caution about either so I would check them out if you think they might have the sort of dog that interests you.
http://www.germanshepherds.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mikejohnson (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you all very much for your help! Ive been a long time lurker of these forums and I'm always impressed about how much knowledge is here and how polite everyone is. 

I think/hope I've found what I'm looking for and after years of waiting I sure hope it works out  thanks again!


----------

